
No sex, please, they're robots, says Japanese android firm - lelf
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/sep/28/no-sex-with-robots-says-japanese-android-firm-softbank
======
Albright
So SoftBank is a "Japanese android firm" now?

Okay, fine. As long as they keep doing the Otousan commercials…

